# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  depressie wel of niet

## Rob1974

Best mede forum gebruikers,

Ik zit al een tijdje over de vraag na te denken of ik depressieve klachten heb wel of niet. 

Het volgende: Onlangs ben ik gestopt met roken en heb hierbij hulp gehad d.m.v. medicatie. Ik heb hiervoor het middel Champix gebruik. Een middel dat volgensmij ontwikkeld is als antidepressiva, maar dat eveneens de behoefte aan roken weg neemt. Het werkte prima, ik had geen vervelende bijwerkingen en ben uiteindelijk geheel gestopt met roken. En daar ben ik heel blij mee!

Echter had ik wel een aantal extra positieve bijwerkingen naast het stoppen met roken. Na ongeveer 1 week gebruik van de medicatie merkte ik dat ik veel meer rust en ruimte in mijn hoofd kreeg. Ik communiceerde veel helderder en was veel scherper in waanemen en overzien. Ik kreeg meer energie en had zelfs zin om savonds na het werk activiteiten te ondernemen. Ik kreeg het gevoel of ik meer mijzelf was.

De medicatie Champix dien je de eerste 2 weken te slikken waarbij je mag blijven roken. De eerste week halve dosering, daarna hele dosering. Na 2 weken blijf je de medicatie slikken, echter stop je na deze 2 weken met roken. Je hebt dan ook werkelijk geen behoefte meer aan roken. Op aanraden van de huisarts dien je de medicatie nog een tijdje te blijven slikken waarna je afbouwt en geheel stopt.

De positieve bijverschijnselen waren ongeveer een week aanwezig waarna deze weer verdwenen. 

Nu zeven weken na het stoppen met roken heb ik de volgende vragen:

- kan het zij dat je bij gebruik van antidepressiva al na een week een aanzienlijke mentale verbetering ondergaat? En bij een misschien te hoge dosering de positieve bijwerkingen verdwijnen?
- ik vind mijzelf niet depressief in de zin dat ik nergens zin in heb, en vind dat ik in de put zit. (Vergeef mij als ik de omschrijving van depressie hiermee tekort doe. Dat komt omdat ik er misschien te weinig van weet) Maar ik heb wel dat snel dingen mij te veel zijn, geestelijk moe ben, niet intens kan genieten en mij terug trek uit sociale situaties. (Hier heb ik al last van sinds ik mij kan heugen) Kan het zijn dat ik misschien een gemaskeerde depressie heb, een depressie welke ik zelf niet in de gaten heb? 
- zijn er misschien mensen die zich in dit verhaal kunnen herkennen en / of tips hebben wat te doen of hoe nu verder te onderzoeken? 
- wat ervaart iemand die een depressie heeft en waarbij medicatie aanslaat?
- zijn de klachten welke ik omschrijf goed te behandelen met medicatie? 

Alle tips of adviezen zijn welkom! 

Rob

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Goedemiddag Rob,

Knap dat je op deze manier hebt kunnen weten te stoppen met roken. Ik had nog niet eerder van dit medicijn, laat staan deze methode, gehoord. Van anti-depressiva is het bekend dat er zeker in de aanloopfase (6-8 weken) stemmingswisselingen kunnen optreden. Dat je al vroeg positieve (bij)werkingen ondervond is wellicht een gevolg van de werkzame stoffen en/of van de positieve gedachte die je misschien met je meedraagt ten aanzien van de uitwerking van deze medicatie. 
Iedereen ervaart een depressie anders en in feite is het woord depressie niets anders dan het omhulsel van een totaal aan gevoelens, gedachten, emoties, prikkels enz.) Iemand met een depressie heeft hierbij zijn/haar eigen unieke beleving hiervan en ook de verandering die op gang wordt gebracht met medicatie zal voor eenieder een persoonlijke en unieke ervaring zijn.
De zaken die je beschrijft en waarvan je zegt dat je die al met je meedraagt zolang je het jezelf kan heugen, kunnen een milde vorm van depressie of somberheid aantonen. Maar het labelen van jouw belevingswereld en welzijn is niet heel belangrijk, belangrijker is het om te onderzoeken of er aanleidingen/veroorzakers zijn die dit in stand houden. Als er een oorzaak te vinden is, dan is er misschien ook een aanpak mogelijk waarbij je de gevolgen (depressiviteit/somberheid?) kunt beperken. Een combinatie van medicatie en gespreksvoering kan een heilzame werking hebben. Ik wens je sterkte toe en succes voor wat betreft het vinden van de vragen op jouw antwoorden.

----------

